
Show HN: WebFPGA – Rapid FPGA Development for Beginners - ryanmjacobs
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryanmjacobs/webfpga-rapid-fpga-development-system?ref=6mzdza
======
ryanmjacobs
This is by far the largest and most in-depth project I've ever undertaken.
It's absolutely nerve-racking haha

Any feedback/questions would be appreciated

~~~
ryanmjacobs
Mmm... thanks guys :\

